# Is there anybody in a similar postion?



## rabbit2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi

I'm new to the board and hoping to find someone in a similar poisition to me. I have almost 5 year old twins conceived naturally. 
We have been TTC again for 3 years. I got pregnant very quickly but miscarried at 9 weeks. Since then nothing. I have a low AMH and have had one failed IVF attempt.

I find it very hard to speak to anyone about how much I long for another child as I already have 2 beautiful children - although have only been through it all once! I know some people who are also struggling to have another baby but they only have one child already and I feel insensitive talking to them as they are longing for a sibling for their child which I already have and I do appreciate how lucky I am. 
We are currently considering another (and final) round of IVF but have been given very low odds by our clinic due my low AMH. 

I'd appreciate any comments!


----------



## HopefulK (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi hun, just wanted to say that I do get what your feeling.  I have a beatiful boy nearly 3, and have lost my baby girl at 28 weeks before and am now facing a high fsh of 18 and a completely screwed up utuers (both bioconurate and now messed up from my c-section).  

Everyone who knows our situation keeps telling me to be grateful for what I've got but they don't get that I totally am.  I held my daughter as she left us and then watched my son fight for his life.  Trust me, I AM grateful, they don't know how much.  

However, I want to give my son a sibling, I want another pregnancy and I want to finish my family with another child.  I just want what most people take for granted, and its so unfair that we few or we many as it seems from this website have so much trouble.  

I'm sending you a hug, its ok to want to extend your family and to be heartfelt dissapointed that you haven't been able to thus far.

I have hope hun, sending you some to.
x


----------



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

hi i have a five year old son we have been ttc for 3 years to give him a little brother and sister as it breaks my heart to see him playing on his own at home i am desperate for another baby and find it so hard to get my head around the fact that after falling pregnant naturally i now cant i have been diagnosed with blocked fallopian tubes and have been told i will need to have icsi to have another child so am currently looking into clinic and the egg share programme because it would be a chance to get icsi cheaper and also to help another couple in  same position but also thinking of all proes and cons to egg sharing ie if the child wanted to get in touch in years to come. i exspect you find it very hard i know exactly how you feel and i expect you have lots of people asking you when you are having another child cause they just assume you can .


----------



## Slumslut (Jan 21, 2010)

Just to add that I sympathise.  A longing for another child is the same I think no matter how many you already have.
I had a very bad AMH level (less than 1!) which is why I had a cycle of IVF with donor eggs.  Unfortunately it was not successful despite the odds being in my favour, so I am now back on the waiting list for another woman/couple at my clinic to wish to egg-share in order to get a round of IVF.  Basically if a woman egg-shares, I get half her eggs, and she gets her IVF cycle paid for by me.  The waiting list at my clinic for this is under 6 months.  so very costly for me, but less waiting!
Something for you to have in mind as a Plan C or safety-net maybe, but I truly hope you won't need it and that your next IVF produces good results with your own eggs.  Did you first try any Assisted IUI cycles before the IVF?  Would be a lot cheaper for you and less invasive.  Ask your Clinic or Hospital.

Good luck xx


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi a lot of what you say makes sence to me.i have 2children aged 12 and 6 but i want another so so much and have been ttc for 2.5yrs.we're on our first month of clomid-well me i suppose,i didnt notice him having hot flushes!i feel for you all,yes its very lucky to have children but no-one says it someone with 4/5kids.the longing for another is something you cant control.having another child also you cant avoid babies,baby talk a lot of the time.i'm 28 and i had my daughter at 16,now everyone thinks we're done having babies.i'm looking at ivf next yr when we've saved,i also want to egg share,but i've always wanted to donate eggs as i think its a great thing!would be interested to hear how your all getting on,take care


----------



## patricia BB (Apr 10, 2010)

I am 41 years old and I have a son ( 3 years old). I understand how you feel because people say :you are so lucky. And I agree, I am !!
Before him, I lost 2 babies with 7 weeks.Then I decided to try again and here he is. In the last 2 years I am trying again but lost 2 pregnancies, the last one last Thursday. I am devastated.... I am under treatment in Amsterdam , where I live, but I am doing IUI because they say I can get pregnant by myelf, so no IVF. Because my age they will offer 3 only more attempts.Generally I am very positive person but I 'believe that will happen the same , get pregnant and then loose.We are considering to do an treatment outside NL , probably in UK. I heard good things about Dr Gorgy. But I believe that all treatments are very expensive ( not have an idea about the costs...) and I work. And leave everything for a possibility with no garantees... I have my doubts...So, from one side I think I have my little one and I am very lucky but from another side I think if I don't try now I will regret in the future. Anyone knows about Dr Gorgy or other doctor that treats women in my situation?
But we have to have hope. If the miracle happened one time  can happen again.
In my case the problem is that I don't have many time, due my age.

Patricia


----------



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

hi i was hoping to be an egg share at bourn but just got my test results back and said my amh test was measured at 2.92pmol they said its very low said i will proble only get 2-3 eggs so it would not be enough to donate and they would expect i would have a lower chance of success if i had ivf treatment has anyone else had this not to sure what my options are now


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi ive not had this but i'm hoping to egg share at bourne hall.i dont really know how it works but it must be awful,it worries me as i'm really counting on egg sharing for the lower costs,do you know where you stand now?i know that it can work with 1 egg it can also fail with 8.have they not talked to you at all?you need to know where you stand.good luck  tc x


----------



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

i phoned yesterday to say i was really confused by the letter as did not know where to go from now so they have told me to book a consultation which i will do this morning so fingers crossed x there are so many of you all your stories made me cry its so sad for eveyone concerned i hope in the end it works out for you all please kep in touch and let me know i have not heard of dr gorgy but have heard doctor tammassi i think i spelt that right at arcg clinic is meant to be fab


----------

